# GarGraves track question



## Larryhyco (Feb 22, 2017)

I am trying to run power to my tracks. I tried soldering but I had no luck. I know I haven't soldered in 17 years but I thought I could do it but no luck. I didn't want to use spade crimp on connectors because I would have to run my wires under my shelving since it's going to be close to my ceiling. I tried running bear wire in the hole below my track pen connectors but didn't know if I could do this. Any other thoughts? Thanks for any and all help. Larry


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It has been a long time since I used GG flex. For that layout I bought 1/4" spade lug connectors at the auto parts store, crimped on 14 ga wire, put a very small amount of conductive grease on the spade lug and pushed it up into the rail gap between two ties. I put these at about the center of the 3' sections. Also used a small amount of conductive grease on the track pins. Worked great for the two years I had that layout.
It should be reasonably easy to solder the wire on the outside of the rail web. Since the rail is hollow it will not take much heat. This presumes you do not have the stainless steel GG track.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I use a small screwdriver to widen the opening on the underside of the track. The black coating must be removed from the center rail. I use a screwdriver to scratch it off or a Dremel to grind it off. Then I stick the wire in, apply flux and solder.

If you have no luck with soldering wire to the rail, you can use a pigtail connector pin (Gargraves PN 911-1) or a solderless track connector (Gargraves PN 930B-12).


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Make sure everything is squeaky clean, especially the soldering gun tip... I soldered all my connections to the GG track without any problems.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

As flyernut states, it is easy to solder the feed wires to GarGraves S track. Unless it is the SS version of their track.


----------

